# Bait boat



## Wms128 (Mar 28, 2017)

Has there been or is there a bait boat out of pensacola pass?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Yup. Mile east of the pass.


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Bait boat was out there Thursday.........had nice cigs


----------



## Wms128 (Mar 28, 2017)

Thank you.. I'm getting a late start today and would rather buy bait than try to catch it. Hope he is there today.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Is bait boat from the east pass (Destin) the same company? we bought some last time and 20 bucks worth was way more than the 20 from the west pass, almost double. I may be wrong or maybe i was just lucky that day. And for the record, Im not complaining it is just an observation. Actually, having a bait boat out the pass is very convinient when you don't want to spent time trying to catch them cigs.


----------



## Wms128 (Mar 28, 2017)

Idk.. I'm headed to put my boat in now.. Hope he is there.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Fishermon said:


> Is bait boat from the east pass (Destin) the same company? we bought some last time and 20 bucks worth was way more than the 20 from the west pass, almost double. I may be wrong or maybe i was just lucky that day. And for the record, Im not complaining it is just an observation. Actually, having a bait boat out the pass is very convinient when you don't want to spent time trying to catch them cigs.


Different guys. Destin loads you up for $20, Pensacola not so much.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Splittine said:


> Different guys. Destin loads you up for $20, Pensacola not so much.




Understatement of the year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

It also helps to tip the bait guy!


----------



## pearman712 (Feb 18, 2020)

Douse anyone have the number for paul baker on here.


----------

